# i’m autistic, ask me anything



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

do it, ask me stuff, i’m bored


----------



## NigKid (Dec 9, 2021)

you ever meet people that obviously fake it?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 9, 2021)

How the fuck do people actually find pleasure in building those massive model train sets?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

NigKid said:


> you ever meet people that obviously fake it?


yes. this girl i was friends with said shit like “omg ur autistic  that’s so cute!!!” and she treated autistic people like babies, then one day she came up to me and said that she’s autistic too.
she’s also faked other disorders, (did, ptsd, depression, anxiety ect,)



mr.moon1488 said:


> How the fuck do people actually find pleasure in building those massive model train sets?


i have no idea, they look extremely complicated and i don’t like complicated stuff


----------



## Horton Hears A Whoreson (Dec 9, 2021)

What's the appeal of sonic?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Horton Hears A Whoreson said:


> What's the appeal of sonic?


blue thing go fast
brain dead 
eggman has pissed allover the moon 
and the end


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Dec 9, 2021)

What does pennies taste like?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

UncleFezziesPantsPuppet said:


> What does pennies taste like?


pennies taest like metal, i like how they taest,


----------



## Apochrypha (Dec 9, 2021)

From one autistic person to another, what's your take on stimming? How do you stim?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 9, 2021)

Apochrypha said:


> From one autistic person to another, what's your take on stimming? How do you stim?


From the other kind of autist, what the fuck is "stimming?"


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 9, 2021)

Are you just an aspie on the spectrum, like the rest of us, or full-blown autist?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Apochrypha said:


> From one autistic person to another, what's your take on stimming? How do you stim?


my stimming is flappy hands, yelling honk (which is also a tic), hitting my head, and just shaking in general



mr.moon1488 said:


> From the other kind of autist, what the fuck is "stimming?"


something ya do when ur over stimulated



Meat Target said:


> Are you just an aspie on the spectrum, like the rest of us, or full-blown autist?


full ass autism


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Dec 9, 2021)

Why did you announce you're autistic on Kiwi Farms?


----------



## NigKid (Dec 9, 2021)

are you miserable or do you live a "functioning" life?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Open Window Maniac said:


> Why did you announce you're autistic on Kiwi Farms?


because i can



NigKid said:


> are you miserable or do you live a "functioning" life?


miserable but not cus my brain can’t function properly 
but other than that i have a functioning life


----------



## 419 (Dec 9, 2021)

?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

419 said:


> ?


?


----------



## Horton Hears A Whoreson (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> my stimming is flappy hands, yelling honk (which is also a tic), hitting my head, and just shaking in general. honk honk


Have you been assigned with a "supervisor"?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Horton Hears A Whoreson said:


> Have you been assigned with a "supervisor"?


nope, but my boyfriend does help me with stuff


----------



## Vingle (Dec 9, 2021)

Why are you bored?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Why are you bored?


because


----------



## Look over there (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> my stimming is flappy hands, yelling honk (which is also a tic), hitting my head, and just shaking in general


Need to go around wearing clown make up, people would just think it was part of the act.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Look over there said:


> Need to go around wearing clown make up, people would just think it was part of the act.


i do juggalo makeup sometimes,


----------



## Vingle (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> because


you're gay?


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> ?


?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Vingle said:


> you're gay?


yes i am


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 9, 2021)

Open Window Maniac said:


> ?


¿


----------



## I AM FUNNY (Dec 9, 2021)

did you invest your savant syndrome into an actual useful skill or do you just grind out pokemon all day


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

I AM FUNNY said:


> did you invest your savant syndrome into an actual useful skill or do you just grind out pokemon all day


uh
i draw stuff sometimes, and i’m good at cooking, ig that counts 
also i don’t like pokem


----------



## Haunted Gambler (Dec 9, 2021)

Your favourite season?


----------



## Beef Supplier (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> i do juggalo makeup sometimes,


How do I know this isn't some weird ass Homestuck RP?


----------



## marisa # (Dec 9, 2021)

What's the most socially inept thing you've done in public, that you're aware of?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Beef Supplier said:


> How do I know this isn't some weird ass Homestuck Rp


you don’t,



One Haunted Gambler said:


> Your favourite season?


fall
crunch leafs


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 9, 2021)

why are you autistic


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

marisa # said:


> What's the most socially inept thing you've done in public, that you're aware of?


acedently hit someone



Frank D'arbo said:


> why are you autistic


cus i am


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> cus i am


k


----------



## I AM FUNNY (Dec 9, 2021)

can you do a backflip


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

I AM FUNNY said:


> can you do a backflip


no, but i can sleep for a day straight


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Dec 9, 2021)

well at least you don't make unoriginal newfag posts.


----------



## I AM FUNNY (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> no, but i can sleep for a day straight


how TF u do that


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Consider Lizards said:


> well at least you don't make unoriginal newfag posts.


ayy


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Dec 9, 2021)

do you have a job? If so what is it?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

I AM FUNNY said:


> how TF u do that


by defying god


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 9, 2021)

I AM FUNNY said:


> how TF u do that


Not going to lie, I can do that too.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> do you have a job? If so what is it?


i have 2, i do commissions and  im a waiter at a cafe


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 9, 2021)

so is like 2/3 of the KF userbase (me included)


----------



## Mal0 (Dec 9, 2021)

What "autistic" hobbies do you have?


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> i have 2, i do commissions and  im a waiter at a cafe


what commission? can you post examples?


----------



## 4847 (Dec 9, 2021)

Beef Supplier said:


> How do I know this isn't some weird ass Homestuck RP?


asking the real questions


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> what commission? can you post examples?


yeah sure, gimme a lil to finish the one i’m working on!



Mal0 said:


> What "autistic" hobbies do you have?


art, cannibializim, teeth, and true crime


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Dec 9, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> What "autistic" hobbies do you have?





NekoRightsActivist said:


> what commission? can you post examples?


i think the hobbies question is about to be answered.


----------



## Mal0 (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> art, cannibializim, teeth, and true crime


>Shares two of those same hobbies

Fuck bros I think I gotta get tested


----------



## Gay Pizza (Dec 9, 2021)

Why Gamzee?


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 9, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> >Shares two of those same hobbies
> 
> Fuck bros I think I gotta get tested


Just posting on kf at all means you probably should get tested for autism if you arent already diagnosed


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Gay Pizza said:


> Why Gamzee?


gamzee


----------



## Beef Supplier (Dec 9, 2021)

What stuff really pisses you off?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Beef Supplier said:


> What stuff really pisses you off?


loud noises


----------



## Professional Lurker (Dec 9, 2021)

You said you draw art sometimes so you might as well post an example.


----------



## Bull Kike (Dec 9, 2021)

what do you think about the fact that Chris is possibly the most (In) famous autistic person?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Bull Dike said:


> what do you think about the fact that Chris is possibly the most (In) famous autistic person?


he’s a piss baby, a stupid little piss baby



NekoRightsActivist said:


> what commission? can you post examples?







Professional Lurker said:


> You said you draw art sometimes so you might as well post an example.


i just did


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 9, 2021)

What’s your favorite autist food? Are you a normie autist who eats Hot Pockets and tendies, or are you more specific in your sped pickiness?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Dwight Frye said:


> What’s your favorite autist food? Are you a normie autist who eats Hot Pockets and tendies, or are you more specific in your sped pickiness?


cheesecake and buttercookies.


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Dec 9, 2021)

how'd you get into drawing? art looks cute.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Lil Commie said:


> how'd you get into drawing? art looks cute.


my mom was a art teacher so ig it’s in the family 
also thanks! :’)


----------



## Kiwi On The Go (Dec 9, 2021)

How was school life?


----------



## Plastic Love (Dec 9, 2021)

From what I understand autists have a lot of trouble in social situations and you're a waiter at a cafe. So how do you handle interacting with random people as part of your job? Is it "fixed" enough in how you interact with them that you're ok with it or like what do you think of it?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Plastic Love said:


> From what I understand autists have a lot of trouble in social situations and you're a waiter at a cafe. So how do you handle interacting with random people as part of your job? Is it "fixed" enough in how you interact with them that you're ok with it or like what do you think of it?


i just bring out food, someone else takes the orders, and my boss understands that i have problems with talking to people as she is a family friend (she helped me get the job)


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Kiwi On The Go said:


> How was school life?


diffacult, i got bullied because i had breakdowns over loud noises, a lot of gross shit happened


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Dec 9, 2021)

Fellow autism, what's been your weirdest hyperfixation? 
Personally I'm always worried about consuming a new media because it could basically steal my soul


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> Fellow autism, what's been your weirdest hyperfixation?
> Personally I'm always worried about consuming a new media because it could basically steal my soul


cannibalism.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 9, 2021)

Tell me you're utistic without telling me you are autistic.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Tell me you're utistic without telling me you are autistic.


i like homestuck


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 9, 2021)

So is Chris Chan like the Hitler of Autism or what?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Shidoen said:


> So is Chris Chan like the Hitler of Autism or what?


i wouldnt call him hitter (cus that was a worldwide tragedy that ruined the life’s of millions)
but yes


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> i wouldnt call him hitter (cus that was a worldwide tragedy that ruined the life’s of millions)
> but yes


He holocausted 6 million of my brain cells that think about money. It's a terrible tragedy that can only be fixed with reparations.


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Dec 9, 2021)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Tell me you're utistic without telling me you are autistic





Shidoen said:


> He holocausted 6 million of my brain cells that think about money. It's a terrible tragedy that can only be fixed with reparations.


----------



## Major Motoko Kusanagi (Dec 9, 2021)

Routines is what makes life livable, amirite


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Major Motoko Kusanagi said:


> Routines is what makes life livable, amirite


i have never followed a routein


----------



## Beef Supplier (Dec 9, 2021)

Did you honk before Homestuck or did the web comic change you?


----------



## Adolf Hitler (Dec 9, 2021)

Are you autistic?


----------



## Major Motoko Kusanagi (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> i have never followed a routein


Consider yourself lucky. I want to peel someone's face off if my day changes even by a few minutes when getting ready in the morning.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Beef Supplier said:


> Did you honk before Homestuck or did the web comic change you?


i read homestuck 3 years ago, then the honk started 
homestuck made me autistic /j



Major Motoko Kusanagi said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I want to peel someone's face off if my day changes even by a few minutes when getting ready in the morning.


same but if the noise level changes


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> diffacult, i got bullied because i had breakdowns over loud noises, a lot of gross shit happened


I hope you good fam now


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Adolf Hitler said:


> Are you autistic?


no, i’m pretending to have a mental illness for internet points /sar (sarcastic)



Lil Commie said:


> I hope you good fam now


i’m doin better!


----------



## Major Motoko Kusanagi (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> same but if the noise level changes


I can respect that. Ambulances, police cars and fire alarms, go fuck you.


----------



## Beef Supplier (Dec 9, 2021)

What are your thoughts on Homestuck 2 being cancled and the fandom?


----------



## Adolf Hitler (Dec 9, 2021)

View attachment 2786627


----------



## ñññ (Dec 9, 2021)

- Is there a relation between autism and troonery?
- Why autists love kiddy games like Sonic and Nintendo shit?
- Why are most furry degenarates autistic as well?
- Can you read emotional cues like sarcasm and the like?
- Are you super smart like the autistics in the jew movies?
- What are your autistic opinions on Chris?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

ñññ said:


> - Is there a relation between autism and troonery?
> - Why autists love kiddy games like Sonic and Nintendo shit?
> - Why are most furry degenarates autistic as well?
> - Can you read emotional cues like sarcasm and the like?
> ...


1, not that i know of
2, there easy to comprehend and can be calming as parts of autism are stressful 
3, autistic ppl can feel a disconnect from alltistic ppl, being alienated, so being a furry could help sirtin ppl
4, only in person, over text it’s more diffacult so pe use tone tags
5, no
6, hes a horrible person and his autism isn’t an excuse

no


Adolf Hitler said:


> View attachment 2786627





Beef Supplier said:


> What are your thoughts on Homestuck 2 being cancled and the fandom?


eh, i didn’t like hs^2 that much 
and the fandom is shit


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 9, 2021)

What is the most autistic shit you ever did?

What are thoughts looking back on it?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> What is the most autistic shit you ever did?
> 
> What are thoughts looking back on it?


definitely being autistic, looking back at it, it’s cringe


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> definitely being autistic, looking back at it, it’s cringe


Have you REEEEEEEEE'd this week?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

also just a reminder to use tone tags when talking to autistic people over text!!
/j = jokeing
/sar = sarcastic 
/neg = negative 
/pos = positive 
/lh = light hearted 
and theres more but i’d recommend looking them up


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello autistic. I'm dad.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Hello autistic. I'm dad.


hello dad, i’m autistic



SeniorFuckFace said:


> Have you REEEEEEEEE'd this week?


no. not since 2016


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 9, 2021)

Do you look like or sort of look like this?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Do you look like or sort of look like this?
> 
> View attachment 2786656


no, i’m skinner, i have a mohawk, my glasses are different, and my face is longer


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 9, 2021)

What is the best thing about being autistic?


----------



## Beef Supplier (Dec 9, 2021)

Have you ever used the excuse "i'm autistic" to get away with anything?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Beef Supplier said:


> Have you ever used the excuse "i'm autistic" to get away with anything?


no,



SeniorFuckFace said:


> What is the best thing about being autistic?


no one questions me


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 9, 2021)

If you lived in a world where everyone was autistic and you had to choose whether everyone else was MORE autistic than you or LESS autistic than you, which would you choose?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> If you lived in a world where everyone was autistic and you had to choose whether everyone else was MORE autistic than you or LESS autistic than you, which would you choose?


more


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 9, 2021)

Are you on the pathway to Troondum?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Are you on the pathway to Troondum?


whats that


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 9, 2021)

Troondum is the psychological place where Troons live.

Troons are individuals who transition from being Female To Male (FTMs) or Male To Female (MTFs).

Autism seems to be a common characteristic of those who have...


----------



## Beef Supplier (Dec 9, 2021)

Do you prefer the company of normal people or other people on the spectrum. And explain why?


----------



## Major Motoko Kusanagi (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> 1, not that i know of
> 2, there easy to comprehend and can be calming as parts of autism are stressful
> 3, autistic ppl can feel a disconnect from alltistic ppl, being alienated, so being a furry could help sirtin ppl
> 4, only in person, over text it’s more diffacult so pe use tone tags
> ...


1. I read an article about some scientific research that revealed that autism, transgender and schizophrenia might be linked in some way. If you had one of these, you'd more likely to suffering from something else of that list. It was a rather low percentage but significant enough to warrant deeper insights. I found that interesting.
2. Childhood memories go brrr
3. Childhood crushes go brrr
4. Memorise it with books and YouTube videos until you know it by heart. People are actually pretty simple and easy to decipher.
5. yea, fuck that
6. Fuck. This. Guy.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Troondum is the psychological place where Troons live.
> 
> Troons are individuals who transition from being Female To Male (FTMs) or Male To Female (MTFs).
> 
> Autism seems to be a common characteristic of those who have...


ah, i meen i am trans but i don’t think my  autism has anything to do with it



Major Motoko Kusanagi said:


> 1. I read an article about some scientific research that revealed that autism, transgender and schizophrenia might be linked in some way. If you had one of these, you'd more likely to suffering from something else of that list. It was a rather low percentage but significant enough to warrant deeper insights. I found that interesting.
> 2. Childhood memories go brrr
> 3. Childhood crushes go brrr
> 4. Memorise it with books and YouTube videos until you know it by heart. People are actually pretty simple and easy to decipher.
> ...


ah, i am scitzo so-


----------



## Major Motoko Kusanagi (Dec 9, 2021)

Beef Supplier said:


> Do you prefer the company of normal people or other people on the spectrum. And explain why?


If you get on the good side of normal people, they forgive you for being a sperg. Spergs on the other side are complicated as fuck to deal with.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Beef Supplier said:


> Do you prefer the company of normal people or other people on the spectrum. And explain why?


others on the spec, cus we understand each other better


----------



## Beef Supplier (Dec 9, 2021)

What brought you to the farms?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Beef Supplier said:


> What brought you to the farms?


originally the dollieguts drama, but i made an acc during the creepshow drama


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> originally the dollieguts drama, but i made an acc during the creepshow drama


you used to watch her too? God, I couldn't stand her.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Lil Commie said:


> you used to watch her too? God, I couldn't stand her.


i used to love creepshow


----------



## Looney Troons (Dec 9, 2021)

Thanks for taking the time to field for questions. 

What do autistic people generally do to court another?


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> i used to love creepshow


tried to listen to her for background noise a few times a year or so ago. didn't sit well with me.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Looney Troons said:


> Thanks for taking the time to field for questions.
> 
> What do autistic people generally do to court another?


listen to eachother rant about their special interests, making sure they tell each other that their rants aren’t annoying 
it worked for me


----------



## Demislob (Dec 9, 2021)

Wait, you're autistic AND a tranny??


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

CERTIFIEDGHOUL said:


> Wait, you're autistic AND a tranny??


yes. yes i am.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Dec 9, 2021)

So why do you people have so much trouble with Dark Souls? Rince and repeat should be your thing.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> So why do you people have so much trouble with Dark Souls? Rince and repeat should be your thing.


i’ve never play that
 also don’t refer to autistic ppl as you people


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> i’ve never play that
> also don’t refer to autistic ppl as you people


I refer to you people as people if I want to. That was a trap by the way, you're not autistic, just an attention whoring tranny like always. If you were autistic you would know the dex impact of souls.


----------



## Chao Garden (Dec 9, 2021)

r u underage u seem underage


----------



## kūhaku (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> also just a reminder to use tone tags when talking to autistic people over text!!
> /j = jokeing
> /sar = sarcastic
> /neg = negative
> ...


This has to be a shitpost, no way that autists can't understand sarcasm unless they're so ridiculously non functional that they shouldn't be on the internet in the first place


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> I refer to you people as people if I want to. That was a trap by the way, you're not autistic, just an attention whoring tranny like always. If you were autistic you would know the dex impact of souls.


dude, i’ve just never played dark souls



kūhaku said:


> This has to be a shitpost, no way that autists can't understand sarcasm unless they're so ridiculously non functional that they shouldn't be on the internet in the first place


its not a shitpost, i’m just sharing tone tags so other people can know about them


----------



## kūhaku (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> its not a shitpost, i’m just sharing tone tags so other people can know about them


If I'm not mistaken those tags come from twitter. Given their propensity to self diagnose, I would say its not out of the realm of possibility that you're self diagnosing too.


----------



## Demislob (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> its not a shitpost, i’m just sharing tone tags so other people can know about them


Do you seriously believe any of us care about that shit.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 9, 2021)

Just saying...


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

kūhaku said:


> If I'm not mistaken those tags come from twitter. Given their propensity to self diagnose, I would say its not out of the realm of possibility that you're self diagnosing too.


i’m professionaly diagnosed


----------



## wharf rat (Dec 9, 2021)

I smell a ruse cruise...


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

CERTIFIEDGHOUL said:


> Do you seriously believe any of us care about that shit.


no, but you never know dude


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 9, 2021)

What is your take on retarded people?


----------



## wharf rat (Dec 9, 2021)

wdymbt


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 9, 2021)

What are neopronouns? Sounds fucking gay...


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> What are neopronouns? Sounds fucking gay...


it’s pronouns


----------



## kūhaku (Dec 9, 2021)

wharf rat said:


> View attachment 2786811
> wdymbt


>ju
Excuse me OP, but I'm going to have to ask you to cool it with the antisemitic remarks


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

kūhaku said:


> >ju
> Excuse me OP, but I'm going to have to ask you to cool it with the antisemitic remarks


i was trying to spell just, sorry


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> dude, i’ve just never played dark souls


That invalidates your autism. You're just a tranny then and I rescind my agreement to call you "people".


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 9, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> That invalidates your autism. You're just a tranny then and I rescind my agreement to call you "people".


dark souls is just a game, it has nothing to do with my mental illness



SeniorFuckFace said:


> What is your take on retarded people?


i like them


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> dark souls is just a game, it has nothing to do with my mental illness


I agree that trans is a mental illness but being so far removed from game mechanics and life as an autistic you wouldn't mind if they released a new game where you have to stomp on George Floyd to get to the next area?


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> it’s pronouns


Do you have a neovagina?


----------



## wharf rat (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> it’s pronouns


No it is not, it's random syllables thrown together to make people feel special.

Q. When did you first start autistically hyperfixating on gender?


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Dec 9, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> it’s pronouns


We all use pronouns, that is sort of a grammar thing. 

Also, the jokes write themselves. Tranny autismos most definetly are a thing. The only autistic I know is a turbo commie on the asexual step of the commie to tranny pipeline.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Dec 9, 2021)

I had sex with an autistic girl. She peed on me. How do you respond?


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Dec 9, 2021)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> I had sex with an autistic girl. She peed on me. How do you respond?


Did you choke her?


----------



## 419 (Dec 9, 2021)

How old actually are you? Do you even intend to use this site to contribute or purely to use this thread as your personal ask blog?


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Dec 9, 2021)

Do you have an AO3 account? You seem like the type to have one.

If so, can you please post an excerpt from your most recent literary masterpiece, or the most recent one you read?


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Dec 10, 2021)

Do you have sex with your bf?  I know a lot of autists have major sensory issues and sex is pretty intense.  Plus, you need to be able to read your partner to make sure they're having a good time and you're not causing them pain.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 10, 2021)

Who put the bop in the bop-sha-boo-bop?

Who put the ram in the ramalamadingdong?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 10, 2021)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> Do you have sex with your bf?  I know a lot of autists have major sensory issues and sex is pretty intense.  Plus, you need to be able to read your partner to make sure they're having a good time and you're not causing them pain.


no, he’s asexual


----------



## IKOL (Dec 10, 2021)

kūhaku said:


> This has to be a shitpost, no way that autists can't understand sarcasm unless they're so ridiculously non functional that they shouldn't be on the internet in the first place


I would have agreed with that but I am that kind of a normie that don't understand when people are ironic/sarcastic nor do they joking around just for the sake of fun.

So that can be a real thing. If that is happening among normal folks, can happen with autists too.


----------



## IKOL (Dec 10, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> no, he’s asexual


How about to fix this.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 10, 2021)

MundusVivendi said:


> How about to fix this.


i don’t wanna try to ‘fix’ him, he’s asexual, and i don’t care if he doesn’t feel sexual attraction, were still romantically attracted to each other and i love him


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 10, 2021)

MundusVivendi said:


> I would have agreed with that but I am that kind of a normie that don't understand when people are ironic/sarcastic nor do they joking around just for the sake of fun.
> 
> So that can be a real thing. If that is happening among normal folks, can happen with artists too.


yeah


----------



## IKOL (Dec 10, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> i don’t wanna try to ‘fix’ him, he’s asexual, and i don’t care if he doesn’t feel sexual attraction, were still romantically attracted to each other and i love him


love is good, but the lack of sex life is not an okay thing.


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 10, 2021)

MundusVivendi said:


> love is good, but the lack of sex life is not an okay thing.


Cheating is always an option.


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 10, 2021)

MundusVivendi said:


> love is good, but the lack of sex life is not an okay thing.


i honestly don’t mind, it’s his denison and i really don’t care about it


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 10, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Cheating is always an option.


i’m not cheating on him


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 10, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> i’m not cheating on him


Not yet.


----------



## Alba gu brath (Dec 10, 2021)

Any particular reason ya fancy sharing the one fact that's likely to get more shite flung your way than declaring you're a zoo sadist/kiddy lover? Got a punishment fetish going?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 10, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Not yet.


i’m never going to cheat on him


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 10, 2021)

Alba gu brath said:


> Any particular reason ya fancy sharing the one fact that's likely to get more shite flung your way than declaring you're a zoo sadist/kiddy lover? Got a punishment fetish going?


eh, i don’t know, just fel like it


----------



## Alba gu brath (Dec 10, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> eh, i don’t know, just fel like it



Hm, do you find you think of yourself as autistic, rather than a Human being, as if it occupies your sense of self more so than any other defining trait, kinda like how gays dive into that identity and become the gayest of the gay that ever gayed?? That questions worded like shite, but it''s hard to make philosophical shit not sound moronic in the first place.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 10, 2021)

No. You ask me anything.


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 10, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> no, he’s asexual


Well you're not


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 10, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> Well you're not


how do you know that?


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 10, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> how do you know that?


Are you double A? autistic+asexual?


----------



## gamzee piss puddle (Dec 10, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> Are you double A? autistic+asexual?


triple a
autistic asexual and an ass


----------



## Demislob (Dec 10, 2021)

I feel bad for you people. I really do. You have some sort of mental illness and society has crafted you into being a tranny and has bent your perception of genders to the point that you find pride in living against the grain of normalcy.  The more isms and pronouns you can rack up, the better you feel about yourself. Shame really.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 11, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> my stimming is flappy hands, yelling honk (which is also a tic), hitting my head, and just shaking in general


Sounds less like autism more like tourrettes there.
Now that's got me wondering, have you been banned from public places for spontaneously bursting into fucking loud ass human goose noises?

Also relevant to this:


----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 11, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> yelling honk (which is also a tic)


That's some dedication to your online persona.

Anyway, what's your favorite clowncore song?


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 11, 2021)

gamzee piss puddle said:


> autistic asexual and an ass


There are six "a"s.


----------



## UncleAircraftGun (Dec 18, 2021)

Do you feel that the way you socialise with others irl differs much from non-autistic people? What goes through your head when you meet someone new? What do you look for in potential friends? I ask because I had an autistic friend once but I just never understood him very well and I believe that's why we're no longer friends


----------

